# Flowers in a row - crochet pattern



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://redheart.com/free-patterns/flowers-row


----------



## grandma vicki (Mar 17, 2013)

That is Soool pretty !!!!


----------



## Artiste (Jun 9, 2013)

Your sample is so much prettier than the one shown on the pattern! Love the colors you chose. Thanks.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

oooooooohhhh
gotta try this one


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Very pretty - thanks for the close-up pic. I would never have chosen this pattern from the picture posted on the Red Heart site.....


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

didough said:


> http://redheart.com/free-patterns/flowers-row


I really like this. Not being experienced in crochet I think I might even manage this. I too love these pretty colours.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Lovely, thanks for the link!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I love that! Just about to start a baby blanket, guess how it's going to look ...


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Artiste said:


> Your sample is so much prettier than the one shown on the pattern! Love the colors you chose. Thanks.


I totally agree with you.


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

great stash buster. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

That inspires me - so pretty in those colors. Thank you for sharing the link!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for the link.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks this is so pretty


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thankyou for sharing this pattern is so pretty. And i agree your sample is so much nicer than the original.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

I love the sheer delicacy of this pattern,,, would make a lovely shawl as well. Thanks much for sharing SMILE


----------



## Megan UK (Jun 22, 2013)

That is beautiful. I don't fancy making one so big-baby size is what I'm thinking. Can any of you clever bods out there work out the number of stitches per pattern repeat? The heat in UK has melted my brain!!!
Megan


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

Love it I hope to try this


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Artiste said:


> Your sample is so much prettier than the one shown on the pattern! Love the colors you chose. Thanks.


Yes! Definitely! Your sample is lovely. Thanks for this and for all you share with us.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

vayankee said:


> Very pretty - thanks for the close-up pic. I would never have chosen this pattern from the picture posted on the Red Heart site.....


Yes, your close-up is what grabbed my attention, too!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty. I agree, your sample is soooo much better than the one on the website.


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Did you crochet the pic you showed? The flower head looks different from the one on the pattern. Did you modify cluster stitch? I like the one in your pic better...more tulip-like.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Definitely going to try this one .. thanks for sharing !


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the afghan, thank you for the link.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you, it'd be so cute for a little girl's room.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's very pretty, I agree your's is much nicer than the original, thank you for the link


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link - love the colors you posted!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing the link


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Artiste said:


> Your sample is so much prettier than the one shown on the pattern! Love the colors you chose. Thanks.


I agree!! I am making baby blankets lately - we have 3 babies due in the family this fall. This pattern is going be one of my choices and I think I'll do the 'blossom' rows (cluster row) with a varigated yarns for multiple flower colors. thanks to both of you for sharing


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Artiste said:


> Your sample is so much prettier than the one shown on the pattern! Love the colors you chose. Thanks.


I thought the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

The pastel colors are lovely. A pretty flower garden.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

I love your choice of colours as well, would never have given a second look to the picture posted on their site. I will be trying to copy this pattern for baby blankets as I can't do PDF files on my computer.


----------



## chicho (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for the picture and color selection. I would like the pattern repeat like Megan UK. Would make a beautiful baby blanket.


----------



## grandma vicki (Mar 17, 2013)

I hate to bother people but I have a ques. I have been trying to find the pattern for Flowers in a Row for over an hour without having any success !!! Can someone "please" help before I scream !?!?! Thanks


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

grandma vicki said:


> I hate to bother people but I have a ques. I have been trying to find the pattern for Flowers in a Row for over an hour without having any success !!! Can someone "please" help before I scream !?!?! Thanks


http://redheart.com/free-patterns/flowers-row


----------



## grandma vicki (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!! Now I only hope mine turns out at least half as pretty as yours!!!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Artiste said:


> Your sample is so much prettier than the one shown on the pattern! Love the colors you chose. Thanks.


ditto!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oooh how pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I would not have bothered with the picture but yours is lovely. Just had to join the Red Heart site,


----------



## Megan UK (Jun 22, 2013)

Have had a quick play and any ODD number of chain seems to work. However, my floweres don't look as nice as the ones in the photo that was originally posted. Will try and find another way of doing a cluster or bobble. Maybe just go down from 4 mm to 3.75 mm with the DK yarn. 
Megan


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Artiste said:


> Your sample is so much prettier than the one shown on the pattern! Love the colors you chose. Thanks.


So true! I was not impressed with the pattern, but I am VERY impressed with yours, and it is because of the colors.


----------

